# DSG Transmission- Intermittent Engagement Delay Upon Acceleration (TB 37-06-07)



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

VW has recently released a TB that provides technicians with additional guidance concerning how to troubleshoot certain problems that may arise with DSG transmissions, specifically, an intermittent delay in power transfer from the engine to the wheels upon acceleration.
I haven't noticed anyone posting reports about this kind of problem here in the forum, so for that reason, I don't think the problem is widespread. Do keep in mind that the fact a TB has been issued does not suggest, _a priori, _that a problem exists. It looks to me like in this particular case, if a technician encounters this kind of complaint, they would have a difficult time trying to figure out on their own just what was causing the problem, hence the reason why VW put out the TB providing diagnostic and troubleshooting guidance.
If you have not already done so, please have a look at the post entitled Eos Technical Bulletins (TB) - Philosophy, How to Use before reading the TB attached below.
Michael


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: DSG Transmission- Intermittent Engagement Delay Upon Acceleration (PanEuropean)*

There was discussion here about this exact DSG delay problem shortly before you began participating in this forum.


----------



## smilinmike (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: DSG Transmission- Intermittent Engagement Delay Upon Acceleration (PanEuropean)*

I understand there's serious problems with Audi A3 DSG as well, particularly with the 3.2l DSG not engaging gears or losing all gear control. There was a thread in the Edmunds forum about it. One poster said the failure was such that he had to be towed; another said that his car had to be pushed out of traffic. Many others complained of lurching forward which nearly caused accidents. Others said there was an accelleration delay that was dangerous. Looks like a recall is in the works.
With the leak problem (I live in Seattle, so this is a serious issue!) and the DSG problem in tow, I'm waiting until a resolution before I buy my EOS. 
-smilinmike
I have test-driven three EOS and am convinced that once the issues are resolved, that this is a fantastic car.


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: DSG Transmission- Intermittent Engagement Delay Upon Acceleration (PanEuropean)*

Someone posted that every Eos leaks at the driver's A pillar and this isn't true . Mine doesn't. An acceleration hesitation when temperatures were cold was reported earlier. Mine has never done this, but it's never very cold here. I think that this forum is like others, a very small percentage of Eos owners. I have bought four first year models and had no troubles. My "lemon" was a third year model. You can't tell when you'll get a bad car so don't hesitate to but an Eos based only on what you read here. Just my $0.02.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: DSG Transmission- Intermittent Engagement Delay Upon Acceleration (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_There was discussion here about this exact DSG delay problem shortly before you began participating in this forum.

Ah - I missed that. Nice to see that VW has put out a diagnostic and troubleshooting memo to enable the techs at the dealer level to get it fixed quickly.
Michael


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: DSG Transmission- Intermittent Engagement Delay Upon Acceleration (PanEuropean)*

I don't understand these DSG problems. The New Beetle has had the DSG since 2004 and problems and complaints are extremely rare, if existent at all. My DSG has been completely trouble free since day 1. Actually, the entire car has been problem free!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: DSG Transmission- Intermittent Engagement Delay Upon Acceleration (Pelican18TQA4)*

I don't think there are 'DSG problems' per se. I think that what has happened is this: VW has provided a detailed write-up for technicians that says, in effect 'If the transmission is having this problem, go directly to this spot in the transmission to diagnose and troubleshoot it'. A transmission is a pretty complex component, not the type of thing that automotive technicians normally take apart. 
A TB is not a recall, and a TB is not a statement that a particular problem is widespread. In my industry (aviation), we get them all the time - they are called 'Service Bulletins' or 'Service Letters' - the idea behind them is that if someone comes across something that has a unique or out of the ordinary fix, or comes across something that has required a lot of diagnostic time to pinpoint, you share the information so that the next person down the line doesn't have to go through the whole learning process from scratch.
Michael


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm curious, too, if its just folks who are used to the immediacy of auto trannies that are just not aquainted with the idosyncracies of a an automatic manual. 
My initial impression of the tranny, compared to an automatic, was that it seemed "loose".. i.e. the roll back "problem", the slow engage when you release the brake as opposed to the immediate engagement of the engine to the drive train. In the latter case, you instinctively gave it more gas thinking that you didn't reach an engage threshold on the petal. In reality, the clutch is engaging and you are now giving it more gas. then the clutch locks and you shoot forward a bit. To the auto driver, this seems like a "problem". However, if you are a manual car driver, it mimicks the transition from a braked stop with the drive train disengaged, to the car being under motor power via the clutch. 


_Modified by archiea at 9:14 PM 1-15-2007_


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: (archiea)*

No that is not the issue, my transmission is having issues related to this TSB. This is my first automatic car (although obviously I've driven them often enough), so I'm more than familiar with the mechanics of clutch driving. What happens is either at a stop or moving (which is scary), you depress the gas pedal, then you sit there for 2-4 seconds while there is a delayed engagement of the clutch. The engine does not share the delay, so the RPM are higher than they should be for engagement, the wheels squeal, etc. and the car jumps. This is often accompanied by a hard shift into second (or whatever gear is the next up in the case of the car moving). 
It's really a dangerous problem, because it is intermittent. You never know when the clutch will be there for you and when it's going to leave you hanging.


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (gilesrulz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gilesrulz* »_No that is not the issue, my transmission is having issues related to this TSB. This is my first automatic car (although obviously I've driven them often enough), so I'm more than familiar with the mechanics of clutch driving. What happens is either at a stop or moving (which is scary), you depress the gas pedal, then you sit there for 2-4 seconds while there is a delayed engagement of the clutch. The engine does not share the delay, so the RPM are higher than they should be for engagement, the wheels squeal, etc. and the car jumps. This is often accompanied by a hard shift into second (or whatever gear is the next up in the case of the car moving). 
It's really a dangerous problem, because it is intermittent. You never know when the clutch will be there for you and when it's going to leave you hanging.

Sorry to bring this back from the dead, but did you ever get this resolved? My GTI experiences the same issue after warmed up.


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (caj1)*

I had this problem resolved. Not an official fix, but the VW Techline has a DSG update for it. Before my car was T-boned, the acceleration issue was fixed entirely.


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (ashbinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashbinder* »_I had this problem resolved. Not an official fix, but the VW Techline has a DSG update for it. Before my car was T-boned, the acceleration issue was fixed entirely.

Cool thanks!


----------



## tgif1111 (Jan 6, 2007)

I've had the "DSG Lurch" ever since I bought the car in November '06. Was pretty nasty for a while but it has subsided for the most part over the last six months, probably due to some tinkering and attention by the guys at VW Santa Monica. But it ain't totally gone yet!
Just yesterday, as I accelerated from a stop light, it grabbed 1st gear for about 2 seconds before clunking abruptly into 2nd. Then it proceeded on in its normal smooth, silky way as if nothing had ever happened!!
If it weren't for the fact that this transmission is such a delight 98% of the time, I probably wouldn't even notice the few times it lurches. But those clunky moments stand in stark contrast to the regular operation of the DSG. Maybe this Tech Bulletin can shed some light on this weird anomaly.


----------



## cjboffoli (Sep 22, 2007)

It might sound crazy, but you should have your service tech check your brake light sensor. That resolved my DSG hedge/lurch problem.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (tgif1111)*

To be honest I've noticed a couple of clunky shifts from 1st to 2nd but only in the morning and it's only the first shift or two. It's so infrequent (I may have noticed this 3 times in 20,000 miles) that it's not worth mentioning. I've had normal automatics that would hiccup once or twice too.


----------



## cjboffoli (Sep 22, 2007)

solarflare: I had the exact same issue. I brought it in and they replaced the mechatronics valve. Problem solved.


----------



## jenstonebreaker (Sep 1, 2013)

*VW Performance. At a total stop!!*



PanEuropean said:


> VW has recently released a TB that provides technicians with additional guidance concerning how to troubleshoot certain problems that may arise with DSG transmissions, specifically, an intermittent delay in power transfer from the engine to the wheels upon acceleration.
> I haven't noticed anyone posting reports about this kind of problem here in the forum, so for that reason, I don't think the problem is widespread. Do keep in mind that the fact a TB has been issued does not suggest, _a priori, _that a problem exists. It looks to me like in this particular case, if a technician encounters this kind of complaint, they would have a difficult time trying to figure out on their own just what was causing the problem, hence the reason why VW put out the TB providing diagnostic and troubleshooting guidance.
> If you have not already done so, please have a look at the post entitled Eos Technical Bulletins (TB) - Philosophy, How to Use before reading the TB attached below.
> Michael




THE SERVICE BULLETIN VOLKSWAGEN WON'T TELL YOU ABOUT……………………VW CARS MADE 2008 thru 2013

The NATIONAL HIGHWAY TRAFFIC and SAFETY government website has the power to ensure that your car is working PROPPERLY and is SAFE!!!
Be heard and Go to http://www.safercar.gov/Vehicle+Owners 


**RECENT COMPLAINT**

SUMMARY: 
DSG TRANSMISSION ISSUES: WHEN MAKING A LEFT HAND TURN ACROSS TRAFFIC, I COASTED UP TO THE LIGHT WHEN IT WAS MY TURN, THEN I PRESSED THE ACCELERATOR AND THE CAR HAD NO POWER. IT CROSSED THROUGH THE INTERSECTION AT APPROXIMATELY 1 TO 2 MPH. IT TOOK 5 TO 10 SECONDS FOR THE POWER TO RETURN. IT FELT LIKE IF YOU ARE DRIVING A MANUAL TRANSMISSION AND HAVE THE CAR IN 4TH OR 5TH GEAR WHEN TRYING TO START MOVING. THIS HAS HAPPENED AT QUITE A FEW INTERSECTIONS. ALSO IT HAPPENED WHEN I WAS ACCELERATING THEN HAD TO RELEASE THE ACCELERATOR DUE TO A VEHICLE SLOWING IN FRONT OF ME, I RE ENGAGED THE ACCELERATOR AND THERE WAS NO POWER FOR 5 TO 10 SECONDS. *TR
**
Models affected GOLF BEETLE PASSAT JETTA CC EOS GTI RABBIT R32 TIGUAN TOUAREG, basically EVERY VOLKSWAGEN made from 2008-2013 

*SERVICE BULLETIN REGARDING effected MODELS*
**
SERVICE BULLETIN 
Service Bulletin No.: 01-13-14 
Component(s): ENGINE NHTSA ID Number: 10052336 
Manufacturer: Volkswagen of America, Inc. 
SUMMARY: 
VOLKSWAGEN: SOME VEHICLES MAY EXPERIENCE A MISFIRE AND/OR REDUCED ENGINE PERFORMANCE. *JS 

VW dealership is dening the existence of the service bulletin, but Volkswagen of America acknowledges its existence, but refuse to perform the service to my VW Jetta. Why? because there is no fix for this problem. Which means the Lemon Law applies, to my car and yours too, if we don't see a recall sooner. BUT the only way that we will see a recall of these dangerous vehicles is if you file a complaint when your car experiences total loss of power, non-responsive accelerator, delay when pressing the gas pedal,. I am giving you the link again because I am hoping that you will use it!!! Click on "File a Complaint


----------

